# Miami



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

What do you girls think? He's gained 20 lbs since this. Let me know if you'd like to see


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 21, 2005)

the pic is broken for me


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, now I see it. Cute. Is he your boyfriend?


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 22, 2005)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Ok, now I see it. Cute. Is he your boyfriend?


Nope. He's single n looking


----------



## Laina (Nov 23, 2005)

Mmm...beautiful. Too far south for me, unfortunately. *sigh*


----------



## Lardass (Nov 26, 2005)

Picture deleted by LARDASS himself by popular demand. Hmmmm my intentions have been misinterpreted by some obviously.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm so not not into older guys. 
I hate to sound like a bitch, but you are older than my father. I have nothing against speaking respectfully with my elders, but this is sexual harassment in my book. If you're going to post something... don't post it directly for me. Especially without clothes on. I'm a decent girl and I don't like men taking their pants off without even asking if it's ok. I'd appreciate it if you removed this photo from here and placed it on a different thread. There are plenty of girls that would love to see your picture, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Laina (Nov 26, 2005)

FreneticFangs said:


> I'm so not not into older guys.
> I hate to sound like a bitch, but you are older than my father. I have nothing against speaking respectfully with my elders, but this is sexual harassment in my book. If you're going to post something... don't post it directly for me. Especially without clothes on. I'm a decent girl and I don't like men taking their pants off without even asking if it's ok. I'd appreciate it if you removed this photo from here and placed it on a different thread. There are plenty of girls that would love to see your picture, but I'm not one of them.



I don't think you sound like a bitch...I think this is the kind of thing that drives people out of communities like this too often. You're an FFA, so you must be attracted to ALL BHM, right?

Honestly, a physical preference is NOT going to overcome my comfort-zone issues, and I don't see why it would overcome yours, either. If it's in an open thread and you're not diggin' it, you ignore that thread from now on...when your name is tied to it, someone is specifically demanding that YOU look at them. If it makes you uncomfortable, you have every right to pull away from that.

*sympathetic hugs*

I'm ranting. Ignore me!


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 26, 2005)

That is pretty disgusting to just enter a thread and post a picture of yourself in your underwear. Grow up a little.


----------



## Lardass (Nov 26, 2005)

Well sorry if I offended some tender ego's here. That was not my intention.I have seen many photos here of persons in much more compromising positions then mine and that gave me the boldness to post my pic here. Obviously to the intense dislike of some . Eschew Obfuscation but then applied also to the wishes many of you express here.


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 26, 2005)

why don't you just make a new topic of your own? You'll be sure to have a lot more attention!


----------



## Lardass (Nov 26, 2005)

Lady of the Dark- Thank you for that good advice. I will do that.


----------



## Laina (Nov 26, 2005)

Lardass said:


> Well sorry if I offended some tender ego's here. That was not my intention.I have seen many photos here of persons in much more compromising positions then mine and that gave me the boldness to post my pic here. Obviously to the intense dislike of some . Eschew Obfuscation but then applied also to the wishes many of you express here.



I used to frequent a chat room for bisexuals. Most of the time, we talked about mundane nonsense...every now and then we would talk about issues with family, friends, or relationships. But mostly it was just talking. From time to time, a newcomer would mistakenly assume that the chat was supposed to be nothing more than a hook-up site. After all, we were a group united by a sexual preference. Conversations would often run thusly:
girl: I'm going to a horse show!
new guy: Id liek to ride you like a horse
Yeah...a bit out of place. Harmless, maybe, because he was merely laboring under the misconception that we were all there to get laid, not to discuss issues that arose from our preferences. The first few guys were gently set straight and sent on their way...but it wore on us. We got snippy, and then we got bitchy. We got tired of the assumption that we MUST be attracted to EVERY guy who was tolerant of our sexuality.
I think the same thing happens on this board a lot, both to FFAs and BHMs. Being objectified may seem like some kind of compliment at first--because who doesn't like to feel hot and in demand?!--but it gets tiring. Most of us here want to be treated like people, as opposed to being sex objects or ego boosters. We might be both of those things in certain settings...but that doesn't mean we're comfortable with having our hands forced. 

In short: posting a picture of yourself in a new thread is non-threatening and highly encouraged! (You'll also get more attention there, because this thread was about someone else entirely, really.) Posting directly TO someone you haven't spoken with before, however, in their thread, and calling them by name...it's going to step on some toes, and possibly alienate some people.

And I swear, I'm done talking, now. =)


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for understanding to all of you 
I don't have anything against anyone posting pics of themselves... I just don't want *EVERY* BHM to assume I want to be sexually confronted just because they are fat. What ever happened to a simple hello at first? Perhaps I'm just more sensitive because I'm a young girl?
Also, I completely agree that you would receive wonderful comments if you started your own thread Lardass  No hard feelings in the end... I was just shocked someone would be so daring since I'm new to these forums.


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

FreneticFangs said:


> Thanks for understanding to all of you
> I don't have anything against anyone posting pics of themselves... I just don't want *EVERY* BHM to assume I want to be sexually confronted just because they are fat. What ever happened to a simple hello at first? Perhaps I'm just more sensitive because I'm a young girl?


 
Now if only these same people would think like that BEFORE they messaged me... A simple hello is just that. No a/s/l, no s/n/l, no crap like that. 
I don't see an E OR an X after the S in SOCIALIZING, do you?
Or am I THAT old fashioned (I'm 22!!) to think that you talk about piddly shits BEFORE you get into the whole business of sex and all that's related to it?
OR do those trolls go up to people in real life and talk the same way?
Anyway, I never saw the pic, I'm just joining in on a common rant: people who assume you care a lot more than you do and have shitty ways of showing it. I have chat logs that should make some people around here ashamed. Matter of fact, here's a snippet, edited to protect the stupid...
[18:08] dumbass: hi
[18:09] alucardthirteen: Hi.
[18:11] dumbass: hi
[18:11] alucardthirteen: ....You said that...
[18:12] dumbass: i
[18:12] dumbass: im rick
[18:12] dumbass: 24.m.va
[18:13] dumbass: u??
[18:15] alucardthirteen: Is your keyboard broken?
[18:15] dumbass: no. 
[18:15] dumbass: im a ssbhm
[18:16] alucardthirteen: .....
[18:17] dumbass: i way 700 lbs
[18:20] alucardthirteen: .....And....?
[18:20] dumbass: well u like bhm right?
[18:24] alucardthirteen: My ass is green.
[18:24] dumbass: waht?????
[18:25] alucardthirteen: My reaction exectly. Shut up and go away.

WAKE UP, GUYS.... This is NOT a good way to say hello to girls...!! That's almost like the "Hey, baby, what's your sign?" of the 80s.... DISGUSTING AND WILL GET YOU SLAPPED if you try this shit in person. That last line of mine was edited slightly (in reality, I'm really rude, and keep harassing stupid people until they understand that I'm harassing them....), but I've said very similar things at one point or another. Get a hint.
I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!! Stupidity should be EXCEDINGLY painful.
End rant.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 27, 2005)

There's a lot of intentional and unthinking confrontation on sites like this. I guess it comes with assuming that everyone thinks the same way that you do about things.

I had a guy on a website once contact me and say "Hey, you and me should meet up for some hot sex."
Well yes, now that you put it like that.

I know we can't really do much about people like that, but why don't we just try to be as polite as possible when dealing with each other?


----------



## zapf (Nov 27, 2005)

Goreki said:


> I know we can't really do much about people like that, but why don't we just try to be as polite as possible when dealing with each other?



I agree, but I also agree that randomly posting mostly naked pictured of yourself in someone elses thread is wrong and just downright creepy. You shouldn't need someone to tell you that after the fact...


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

FWIW, I don't answer messages into my yahoo! or MSN unless I've talked to you here first. If you don't participate in the community, chances are you're not worth talking to.


----------

